# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΓΡΑΤΙ

## slapper

Παίδια για

Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο forum και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο παγκράτι γενικα με την επέκταση στη περιοχή λόγο εδάφους.Απο οσο έχω δεί ειναι συνδεδεμενοι στο awmn οι κομβοι jocker και emel με τον vardas.Ας με διαφωτίσει καποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα τι παίζει στην περιοχή γιατι δεν βγάζω άκρη έως τώρα.Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο awmn αν και δεν έχω αγοράσει εξοπλισμό ακόμα αφού δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα.Είδωμεν......

Εχω δηλώσει κομβο με το ίδιο όνομα στο nodedb.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

καλώς ήρθες!!  ::  Είναι προτιμότερο να πεις το id που έχεις στην nodedb...  ::

----------


## slapper

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για την μπουλντόζα μπάς και γίνει κατι επιτέλους...Το id μου είναι 4093,έχω περάσει και τις συντεταγμένες.Βέβαια το πρόβλημα είναι οτι μένω σε μονοκατοικία αλλα την κεραία σκέφτομαι να την βάλω στην διπλανή πολικατοικία,άμα υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης τελικά.

Αυτά προς το παρόν,περιμένω με ενδιφέρον....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για την μπουλντόζα μπάς και γίνει κατι επιτέλους...


Είναι βαθιά φιλοσοφημένη φράση...  ::   ::

----------


## jockium

Κάτι μου λέει οτι έχουμε μαζευτεί αρκετοί πια στο παγκράτι, οι περισσότεροι δε με προβλήματα σύνδεσης.. μήπως θα ήταν καλό να μαζευτούμε σε ενα τοπικό meeting μπας και καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε μια άκρη (και κανένα λινκ που να δουλεύει;  ::  ) Ακούω συμμετοχές/προτάσεις βολικής ημερομηνίας...

Jocker
awmn node #442
5 months off-line and counting  ::

----------


## slapper

Καλή ιδέα,ετσι θα οργανοθούμε καλύτερα μπας και βρεθει καποια λύση πλήν της μπουλντόζας.....δεν μπορεί θα την βρούμε την λύση.

Περιμένουμε προτάσεις και απο άλλους στην γύρω περιοχή και κανονίζουμε άμμεσα ρεντεβού.Αντε να δούμε....[/list]

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Άμα είναι,ας έρθουν κάποιοι(και όλοι άμα θέλετε!  ::  ) από το Παγκράτι στο καθιερωμένο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων το Σάββατο.Ίσως με τους κομβιούχους που θα είναι μαζεμένοι να βγει κάποια λύση...

----------


## slapper

Παιδία διάβασα για το meeting απλώς δεν θα μπορέσω για αυτο το σαββατο,εχω μια εργασία να κάνω κλάψ...

Πρωτείνω συνάντηση το αλλο Σάββατο,όσοι συμφωνούν ας γράψουν ενα pm ή κάτι στο forum για να κανονίσουμε.

cu...

----------


## ta03

Εγω παλι δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω αυτο το σαββατο λογω εξεταστικης,γιατι ειμαι στριμωγμενος με κατι μαθηματα  ::   ::  . Παντως μετα τις 14 Φεβρουαριου σκοπευω να σηκωσω ιστο ψιλο με κατι ωραια 80αρια πιατακια και ενα ντουλαποPC(copyright 2005 ta03)για ΒΒ links  :: .Οποτε αν ειναι θα σκασω μυτη τοτε να τα πουμε απο κοντα .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Εγω παλι δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω αυτο το σαββατο λογω εξεταστικης,γιατι ειμαι στριμωγμενος με κατι μαθηματα   . Παντως μετα τις 14 Φεβρουαριου σκοπευω να σηκωσω ιστο ψιλο με κατι ωραια 80αρια πιατακια και ενα *ντουλαποPC (copyright 2005 ta03)* για ΒΒ links .Οποτε αν ειναι θα σκασω μυτη τοτε να τα πουμε απο κοντα .


Το copyright για τον ντουλαποPC το έχει ο ngia...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Κριμα και νομιζα πως θα κανω κατι πρωτοτυπο...  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Κριμα και νομιζα πως θα κανω κατι πρωτοτυπο...


Βάλτο σε κομοδίνο....να είναι το πρώτο ταρατσοκομοδινόPC  ::   ::   ::

----------


## James007

*** Moderators Notice

Το παρών μήνυμα διαγράφτηκε, όπως θα διαγραφτεί και κάθε επόμενο μήνυμα μέχρι να διαγραφεί ο χρήστης, καθότι έχει BAN επ' αορίστου. 

Papashark

----------


## metero

Για χαρά σε όλους 
Είχα κοιτάξει και παλιότερα το awmn αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί 
Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει ώμος ξανά και μένω πλέων σε πολύ καλό σημείο στο Παγκράτι θέλω να ανεβάσω μία κεραία 
Συγκεκριμένα μένω απέναντι από τον προφήτη Ηλία το στίγμα μου στο node είναι #4183 (το καταχώρησα σήμερα) , το μόνο που χρειάζομαι για να κάνω test είναι κεραία, έχω ένα access point D-link DWL-2000AP 
Επειδή είμαι ψηλά πιστεύω ότι θα ευνοήσει πολλούς στην περιοχή, έχω καλό οπτικό πεδίο από την ταράτσα αν και η εκκλησία μπροστά δεν ξέρω πως θα επηρεάσει το σήμα όποιος μένει κοντά και επιθυμεί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με e-mail

----------


## acoul

Στον κίτρινο κύκλο βρίσκεται ο κόμβος του OZOnet με 12dbi omni antenna που σύντομα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 15.4dbi. Υπάρχει επιπλέον ένα διαθέσιμο BB link. Όσοι ενδιαφέροντε ας σημειώσουν σε κύκλο που βρίσκοντε ώστε να δούμε ποιά link μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν.

----------


## stean_202

Acoul , οι photos είναι από το mysat???? Συγνώμη για το ξεκάρφωτο post ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Όχι, είναι από ένα non public site φίλου μου στην Αμερική.

----------


## Zakk

Άσχετο, στη Κάρπου (κάθετη βουλιαγμένης-αρχή της φιλολάου) υπάρχει κανένα οπτικά προσβάσιμο Ap?

----------


## jockium

Μια που βλέπω κινητικότητα στο Παγράτι, να βάλω και εγώ την πινελιά μου...
Στον παρακάτω χάρτη σημειώνω με κοκκινο χρώμα το node μου (#442) και με πράσινο τον abyss που επίσεις ενδιαφέρεται, αλλα δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου οπτικό πεδίο. 
Εγώ είμαι ασύνδετος αυτό το καιρό, εαν και έχω εξοπλισμό στην ταράτσα μου και για 2 link αμα χρειαστεί... Δυστυχώς τον acoul δεν τον βλέπω με τίποτε. Τον Varda που συνδεόμουνα παλιά, τον έχω χάσει πια, ενώ τον JamesBond τον ποιάνω όταν έχει καλό καιρό, με πολύ θόρυβο, και σίγουρα απο ανάκλαση, αφού δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου ορατότητα προς την περιοχή του...

----------


## kosnit

Και εγω γειτονας ειμαι. Metero ειμαστε πολυ κοντα μαλλον. Στειλε pm αν θες γιατι δεν βλεπω το δικο σου. Συντομα θα κανω scan να δουμε τι βλεπω.

----------


## slapper

Σας στέλνω και εγώ την φοτό με το στίγμα μου.Ειμαι το node 4093,ελπίζω να είναι κανένας κοντά....

----------


## jockium

Μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοί πιστεύω.. Τι θα λέγατε για καφεδάκι Flocafe ή Στοά για να γνωρηστούμε / συνενοηθούμε?

Εχω εξοπλισμό και για scan και είμαι και διατεθιμένος να δανίσω και εξοπλισμό σε ξένη ταράτσα εαν είναι να βγεί κανα λινκ σε σημείο που να μπορώ να δώ και εγώ για να συνδεθώ...Ακούω προτάσεις για ημέρα/ώρα (προσωπικά προτείνω άυριο Πέμπτη 03 Φεβ. απόγευμα, γιατι Π-Σ-Κ είμαι σχετικά πηγμένος - αλλα είμαι ανοιχτός σε εναλακτικές προτάσεις..)

----------


## kosnit

Ειμαι μεσα για Πεμπτη. (οτι ωρα θελετε)

----------


## acoul

Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά θα είμαι στο meeting της Κυψέλης... Πέρα από το meeting της Πέμπτης καλό θα ήταν να έρθετε και στο meeting στους Αμπελοκήπους και να γίνει και εκεί ένα πηγαδάκι για περιοχή Παγκρατίου. Το συγκεκριμένο meeting μαζεύει πολύ κοσμο με καλά links (hint - hint  :: 

http://calendar.ozo.com/index.php?action=display&id=10 (Internet)
http://calendar.ozonet.awmn/index.php?a ... play&id=10 (Wireless)

----------


## slapper

Για αύριο πέμπτη δεν μπορώ εκτος αν γίνεται μεσημέρι κατα τις 3 ή 4.Για παρασκευή και σαββατοκύριακο ειμαι μέσα το απογευματάκι...

----------


## ta03

Εγω παλι ειμαι το 1901.Στην εικονα εχω κυκλωσει που ειμαι.Εχω 2 ifs διαθεσιμα αυτη την στιγμη.Πριν τις 14/2 ομως δεν θα ειμαι διαθεσιμος λογο εξεταστικης.(Τον jamesbond (#2514) τον πιανω με καλο σημα) [/img]

----------


## jockium

Επειδή το βλέπω οτι είναι δύσκολο να καταφέρουμε να συννενοηθούμε έτσι, και αφού παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα για αυριο, ας δώσουμε μια πιο μακρινη πάσα. Αν πούμε απο τώρα για την επόμενη Τετάρτη 09-Φεβ-2005 ώρα 19:00 στο καφέ Στοά (επι της Υμηττού, στο προϊγούμενο τετράγωνο απο τον Πρ.Ηλία Παγκρατίου) πώς σας ακούγεται; 
Μικρο-αλλαγές ας κάνουμε, προτείνοντας ο καθένας τι τον βολεύει (Μερα-Ωρα-Τοποθεσία), για να φτοιαχτεί ενα κατάληλο topic μέχρι την Παρασκευή και να έχουμε και χρόνο όλοι μας να κανονίσουμε τις δουλειές μας για να μαζευτούμε όσοι περισσότεροι γίνεται απο τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους...Και φυσικά οσοι μπορέσουμε ας παρεβρεθούμε και στο καθιερομένο meeting στους Αμπελόκηπους το Σάββατο (προσωπικά μάλον χλομό, αλλα θα προσπαθήσω..)

Τα λέμε...
Jocker - (NodeDB #442)

----------


## James007

*** Moderators Notice

Το παρών μήνυμα διαγράφτηκε, όπως θα διαγραφτεί και κάθε επόμενο μήνυμα μέχρι να διαγραφεί ο χρήστης, καθότι έχει BAN επ' αορίστου. 

Papashark

----------


## slapper

Εγω για τετάρτη 9 του μηνός είμαι μέσα πάντος.Τωρα αμα δέν βολεύει τα αλλα παιδία κανονίζουμε άλλη μέρα.Πάντως ας μαζεύτουμε σε πρώτη φάση και σιγά σιγά οργανονόμαστε καλύτερα.

----------


## ta03

Και εμενα με βολευει τεταρτη 9/2 στην στοα στις 7.Στανταρ θα ερθω!!!Ωραια να γνωριστουμε κιολας απο κοντα γιατι τα nicks ειναι ολιγον απροσωπα!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panchovilla

Και εγω μέσα γιά Τετάρτη 09/02 παιδιά. Είμαστε γειτόνοι με το tao3 και δεν γνωριζόμαστε καν ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος με τον JamesBond αλλά δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί ποτέ. Ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε Βέβαια μπορεί να καθυστερήσω (δουλειά γαρ) αλλά θα έρθω εάν κανονιστεί.

----------


## metero

ΑΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΟΛΑΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ

----------


## ta03

Οποτε παιδια να θεωριθει οτι ειμαστε οκ για τεταρτη?

----------


## jockium

OK, κανονήστηκε λοιπών. Τετάρτη 09 Φεβ. 2005, 19:00 Στοα Καφέ, οδος Υμηττού, Πρ. Ηλίας Παγκρατίου.
Οποιος τυχών χρειάζεται περισσότερες πληροφορίες (εαν και αμφιβάλω) ας στήλει ενα PM... 

Ανοίγω και ένα αλλο topic, να φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα, μπας και μαζέψουμε και κανέναν άλλο που δεν παρακολουθεί αυτό το topic...

Τα λέμε εκεί...
Jocker

----------


## slapper

οκ και απο μένα τα λέμε την τετάρτη στη στοα..

----------


## slapper

Παιδία σόρρυ για χθές αλλα κάτι μου έτυχε και δεν μπόρασα να έρθω,τι έγινε τέλικα στο meeting? υπάρχει ελπίδα στο παγκράτι για το awmn....

Περιμένω γία το επόμενο meeting,δεν το χάνω με τίποτα...

----------


## acoul

Η συνάντηση πήγε πολύ καλά - 14 άτομα. Είπαμε για εξοπλισμό ώστε στην επόμενη συνάντηση να κανονιστούν scans σε APs AWMN backbone nodes με σκοπό μόνιμη σύνδεση σε αυτά και επέκταση στου δικτύου στην περιοχή και τα πέριξ. Όσοι θέλουν συνέχεια στην συνάντηση στου Σαββάτου:

http://calendar.ozo.com/ (Internet)
http://calendar.ozonet.awmn/ (Wireless)

Μερικά backbone AP nodes με δυνατότητα να εξελιχθούν σε BBs αν υπάρχει διαθεσημότητα και πιθανόν να που μπορούν να καλύψουν την περιοχή:

Vardas #715
JamesBond #2514
EE #533
Ngia #913
Mixalis #1569
OZOnet #3298

----------


## acoul

Έχουν περάσει μερικές μέρες από την συνάντηση και να σας θυμίσω πως όσοι έχετε διάθεση να κάνετε σύνδεση στο AWMN στις επόμενες εβδομάδες καλό είναι να έχετε κάνει τα εξής:

A quick and dirty AWMN plug me in howto

1) Entry στην nodedb και scan, εντοπισμό AWMN nodes
2) Αγορά ιστού, δαγκάνες και αντιρίδες
3) Επικοινωνία μέσω PM ή post στο σχετικό χώρο του κόμβου στο forum με ερώτηση κατά πόσο είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση στο AP του κόμβου σε πρώτη φάση.
4) dlink, wrt, asus, wrap ή ότι άλλο καλύτερο προκύψει - όλα υα ίδια (δεν) είναι 
5) ethernet καλώδιο
6) Πολύ διάβασμα τα quick start, howto, faq κλπ
7) Να έρχεστε στις συναντήσεις check: http://calendar.ozo.com/

----------


## acoul

Ξεκινάει το στήσιμο στην περιοχή !!

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=144103
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=144103

----------


## acoul

http://www.awmn/forum/profile.php?mode= ... ile&u=4515

----------


## nameless

paidia tora pou mazeftikame poli kati prepei na kaoume... ego eimai arxi tis formionos pagkrati an yparxei kapoio optika prosbasimo ap paralao na mou to peita. i tha mporousame opos eipe kai to paidi proigoumenos na brethoume kapoia stigmi oloi emois oi tou pagkratiou kai na doume ti tha kanoume! eyxaristo  ::

----------


## ta03

Μια συναντηση θα ηταν καλη ιδεα!

----------


## jockium

που πηγατε και το ξεθαψατε αυτο το topic?  :: 
Παραυτα, μια συναντησούλα θα ήταν καλή ιδέα πιστεύω, γιατι καιρό έχει να κουνηθεί τίποτε, και εγώ ακόμα ασύνδετος είμαι  ::

----------


## jamesbond

έχει κανεις βύσμα να με κατεβάσει από Ξάνθη ???????????? να στήσω επιτέλους ξανά τον κόμβο??????????

----------


## kosnit

> που πηγατε και το ξεθαψατε αυτο το topic? 
> Παραυτα, μια συναντησούλα θα ήταν καλή ιδέα πιστεύω, γιατι καιρό έχει να κουνηθεί τίποτε, και εγώ ακόμα ασύνδετος είμαι


Ενω εμεις... Ημουν στον varda... χαθηκε. Ημουν στον ΕΕ...τα ιδια. Απο τον john70 περιμενω τωρα ip's μπας και συνδεθω παλι....

----------


## acoul

Για βγάλε κανένα 360 μοίρες scan Κώστα να δούμε τι μπορεί να βγεί...

----------


## nameless

xmmm... nai!

----------


## kosnit

Επειδη μαλλον ο john70 λειπει θα μιλησω με τον Νικητα.

ΥΓ Βεβαια δεν μπορω να κανω κατι μονιμο, ΒΒ ή ΑP (αν και ηταν καλη ευκαιρια οπως δειχνει και το scan) γιατι απο Σεπτεμβρη μετακομιζω.

----------


## jockium

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jockium
> 
> που πηγατε και το ξεθαψατε αυτο το topic? 
> Παραυτα, μια συναντησούλα θα ήταν καλή ιδέα πιστεύω, γιατι καιρό έχει να κουνηθεί τίποτε, και εγώ ακόμα ασύνδετος είμαι 
> 
> 
> Ενω εμεις... Ημουν στον varda... χαθηκε. Ημουν στον ΕΕ...τα ιδια. Απο τον john70 περιμενω τωρα ip's μπας και συνδεθω παλι....


Α,καλα.... εγω που τον εχω χασει τον Βαρδα εδω και 1 χρονο δηλαδη δεν παιζει να συνδεθω με τιποτε πια ε? και ελεγα να το παιδέψω να συνδεθω αυτο το μηνα ρε γ*μώτο...  ::

----------


## acoul

Πείσμα και υπομονή χρειάζεται. Ο χρόνος είναι σύμαχος μια και το δίκτυο μέρα με την ημέρα μεγαλώνει !!

----------


## metero

Εχτές το βράδυ δεν έπιανα τίποτα, θα δω το απόγευμα σήμερα 
Είσαι πάντα on line !???!???? 
Για να συνδεθώ τι setup να βάλω στο d-link
Τώρα το έχω 
Access Point Mode 
SSID --> METERO-4183 
CHANNEL --> 11 

MAC 000D8887AB81 Φωτώ θα βγάλω no problem
IP : ??????? 

Για Σ/Κ χλομό γιατί φεύγω εκτός Αθηνών συνήθως άμα είμαι εδώ ευχαρίστως

----------


## sv1bkn

> Πείσμα και υπομονή χρειάζεται. Ο χρόνος είναι σύμαχος μια και το δίκτυο μέρα με την ημέρα μεγαλώνει !!


Σίγουρα μεγαλώνει το δίκτυο μέρα με την μέρα. 

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους γείτονες. Δυστιχώς το Παγκράτι είναι μια απο τις δύσκολες περιοχές. Εγω είμαι στον Αγ.Αρτέμιο και για να συνδεθώ με κάποιον απο εσάς θα πρέπει να σκαρφαλώσω 
την ανηφόρα της Φιλολάου.!!! ωχ ποδαράκια μου !!!!!

Είδα οτι εχω οπτική ==== έτσι λεει ο χάρτης 
ισως με τον 3795
800μ με τον 442
1000μ με τον 4093, 1091 
κτλ 

έχω συνδεθεί στον κατσαρό σαν χρήστης. αλλα σκέπτομαι αν στο επόμενο σκανάρισμα που θα κάνω δω οτι μπορώ να βγάλω κάποιον ΒΒ, θα το λειτουργήσω κανονικά.

*Θα μπεί απο τον επόμενο μήνα και access points*.

*Για ακονίστε τα πιάτα σας !!!! για καμιά δοκιμή
*
Αντε να οργανωθούμε λίγο.

θέλουμε αναβάθμιση εδώ και τώρα !!!!!!!

Γιατί αγαπάμε το Παγκράτι ρε γαμώτο... καλώς ήρθα..

----------


## papashark

Δάσκαλε Αντρέα καλώς όρισες !  ::

----------


## ta03

Και εγω παγκρατι ειμαι φιλε sv1bkn .Προς πλατεια παγκρατιου εχεις ορατοτητα? Ειμαι ο 1901 κομβος.Τo nodeid σου ειναι το σωστο?Δεν σε βρισκω στο wind!

----------


## jockium

> Είδα οτι εχω οπτική ==== έτσι λεει ο χάρτης 
> ισως με τον 3795
> 800μ με τον 442
> 1000μ με τον 4093, 1091 
> κτλ


Ο 442 όμως (που είμαι εγώ) δεν έχει access point, και σίγουρα δεν έχει οπτική επαφή μπρος τα εσενα (λόγω πολυκατοικιών). Αυτό στο υπογράφω.

Τον 4183 (metero) δέν τον βλέπεις? Είναι αρκετά ψηλά, πίσω απο τον Πρ. Ηλία...

----------


## sv1bkn

Ολα θα τα φτιάξουμε !!! είναι θέμα χρόνου.. Υπομονή.
Αντε και για κανενα καφε .. να τα πουμε ..

----------


## metero

Το Access Point είναι μόνιμα σε λειτουργία, στο οποίο τώρα είναι συνδεδεμένη μια omni 15dbi κανονικά πρέπει μέσω αυτού να συνδέεται κάποιος στο awmn

----------


## dti

metero έχεις κάποιο bb link ;

----------


## ta03

Δυστυχως δεν εχει ακομα ββ o metero διοτι καποιο πουλακι παιζει κρυφτουλι.  ::   ::   ::  Σοβαρα τωρα, ο metero ειναι σε κορυφαιο σημειο με θεα και εχει σκαλωσει στο θεμα του ββ παροτι εχει ολο τον εξοπλισμο στημενο για ββ.

----------


## acoul

> Για βγάλε κανένα 360 μοίρες scan Κώστα να δούμε τι μπορεί να βγεί...


Αν είναι να κανονίσουμε ένα scan. Η ομάδα είναι σε επιφυλακή !!

----------


## kolombos1984

Γεια σας παιδια μένω Καισαριανή και προσπαθώ να συνδεθω μα δεν ξέρω με ποιόν ΑΡ ο 533 που ειναι κοντα μου δεν μου απαντά σε μαιλ και έχω απογοητευτεί

----------


## acoul

Ο 533 δίνει αυτόματα IP μέσω DHCP και δουλεύει μια χαρά. Στο mail δεν απαντά διότι είναι εκτός Αθηνών τους τελευταίους μήνες. Κάνε ένα scan ή ζήτα βοήθεια κερνώντας ένα καφέ ή κάτι άλλο και βγάλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα. Το bandwidth του δικτύου είναι καλό και αξίζει κάθε κόπο. Αν έχεις χρόνο, πέρνα από την Comdex στο κιόσκι του AWMN να τα πούμε από κοντά σήμερα ή αύριο.

----------


## kolombos1984

παιδια ευχαριστω πολύ άπο οτι καταλαβα συνδεομαι αυτοματα πάνω στον 533?Σωστός?Τώρα σε οτι αφορα τον καφε μετα χαρας να τον κεράσω οχι μονο για το σκανάρισμα αλλά και για να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά και να εχουμε μια επιτυχημένη συνεργασία

----------


## kal_dim

Kalispera! eimai kainourgios sto forum kai gia auto 8a h8ela thn katanohsh sas....menw pagrati kai 8a h8ela na vrw komvous gia na synde8w sto diktuo sas! exw steilei kapoia mail se merikous pou eimai konta alla me exoun grapsei kanonika! aurio 8a sas valw kai tis syntetagmenes mou! euxaristw prokatavolika  ::

----------


## acoul

Για να σου δοθεί η απαραίτητη προσοχή και εισακουσθούν οι εκκλήσεις σου, θα πρέπει να σέβεσαι και να τηρείς κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες:



> 1). Στο forum γράφουμε Ελληνικά και όχι όλα σε κεφαλαία.
> 
> 2). Πριν κάνουμε την οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση έχουμε διαβάσει αρκετές φορές το υλικό που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στο forum, στο info.awmn.net και στο site γενικότερα του AWMN
> 
> 3). Κανείς δεν πληρώνεται για αυτό που κάνει. Όλοι βάζουν από τον λιγοστό πολύτιμο χρόνο τους προκειμένου να χτιστεί το ανοικτό δίκτυο. Ο τρόπος προσέγγισης θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογος λοιπόν και οι προσδοκίες όχι ιδιαίτερα υψηλές μια και είμαστε ερασιτέχνες και κάνουμε το hobby μας.
> 
> 4). Αν θέλεις άμεσα πληροφορίες έλα σε κάποια από τις συναντήσεις που γίνονται στα meeting μηνός. Αν δεν μπορείς, οργάνωσε κάποια μάζωξη στο χώρο που θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις τον κόμβο σου. 
> 
> 5). Για να πετύχεις θα πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή.
> ...


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του ανοικτού δικτύου!

----------


## jockium

> Kalispera! eimai kainourgios sto forum kai gia auto 8a h8ela thn katanohsh sas....menw pagrati kai 8a h8ela na vrw komvous gia na synde8w sto diktuo sas! exw steilei kapoia mail se merikous pou eimai konta alla me exoun grapsei kanonika! aurio 8a sas valw kai tis syntetagmenes mou! euxaristw prokatavolika


Καταρχάς, καλημέρα...

Αντι να γκρινιάζεις, θα μπορούσες να ακολουθούσες τους κανόνες αυτού του forum που λένε (μεταξύ άλλων) οτι:
1/ ΔΕΝ γραφουμε greeklish
2/ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ βαζοντας το στιγμα στο wind, και ΕΠΕΙΤΑ μιλάμε με τους γύρω κόμβους, σύμφωνα με αυτά που μπορείς να συμπεράνεις... (π.χ. αποστάσεις, κόμβοι 'η/και πελάτες που είναι σε ιδιαίτερα κοντινή απόσταση και μπορούν να σου δώσουν μια αίσθηση της πραγματικής εικόνας της κατάστασης) Για να μπορέσουν να βοηθήσουνε όμως οι γείτονες (όπως εγώ σε αυτή τη περίπτωση, που μένω στην πλ. Πλαστήρα), πρέπει να έχουν ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ αυτή τη πληροφορία, και καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και μια σειρά φωτογραφιών με την θέα απο την ταράτσα σου!!!

Καλωσήρθες λοιπών... Αλλα τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να διαβάσεις! Βοήθησέ μας για να σε βοηθήσουμε. Απλή η εξίσωση!  :: 

----

Jocker, NodeId #442
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=442

----------


## Vigor

Μην το αποπαίρνετε το παιδί. Σίγουρα το κατάλαβε. Μια καταχώρηση στο WiND, φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα και μετά όλοι οι φίλοι AWMNίτες
του Παγκρατίου και των ευρύτερων κοντινών περιοχών είμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## kal_dim

Καλησπέρα(σίγουρα αυτή τη φορά  ::  ). Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις
πληροφορίες σας και γενικότερα που ασχοληθήκατε με το θέμα μου! 
Έκανα εγγραφή στο Wind με όνομα κόμβου Dkwl , id:#6918 (lat:37.9621 και lon:23.746 :: . Επίσης θα ήθελα να πάρω μέρος σε συναντηση μέλων-υποψήφιων μελών του AWMN για να τα πούμε και από κοντά. CU  ::

----------


## jockium

> Καλησπέρα(σίγουρα αυτή τη φορά  ). Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις
> πληροφορίες σας και γενικότερα που ασχοληθήκατε με το θέμα μου! 
> Έκανα εγγραφή στο Wind με όνομα κόμβου Dkwl , id:#6918 (lat:37.9621 και lon:23.746. Επίσης θα ήθελα να πάρω μέρος σε συναντηση μέλων-υποψήφιων μελών του AWMN για να τα πούμε και από κοντά. CU


Καλως σε βρήκαμε λοιπών.. 
Ελα αμα ειναι στο meeting Αμπελοκήπων ( 
δες εδώ ) να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά... και φέρε και καμια εκτύπωση απο το wind μαζί σου εαν θέλεις, βοηθάει  ::  )

----------


## kal_dim

Ελπίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω. Τα λέμε εκεί λοιπόν...  ::

----------


## kal_dim

Λυπάμαι αλλα δεν κατάφερα τελικά να παραστώ στην συνάντηση. Θα είμαι εκεί σίγουρα την επόμενη εβδομάδα. CU

----------


## slapper

Παιδία χαιρέτω

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για κάποιο scan μπάς και μπορέσουμε να οργανώσουμε την περιοχή??Ειδικά απο οτι βλέπω στο wind γύρω απο μένα υπάρχει ένα μέγαλο κένο και προφάνως λόγο της διαμόρφωσης του εδάφους.

Το κακό όπως σας είχα ξαναπεί βρίσκομαι σε μονοκάτοικια και είμαι περικυκλομένος απο πολυκατοικίες.Ειχα κάνει μια επαφή με τον διαχειρηστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας αλλά έπεσα σε μεγάλο...$#@%@^  ::   ::  
Και σκεφτείται οτι του είπα για κεραία τηλεόρασης...

Οποτέ το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να το παλέψω απο την δικία μου ταράτσα ας είναι να σηκώσω ολόκληρο πύργο... 

Περιμένω τίς ιδέες σας

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει κάποιο κενό από κάπου; Μπορείς να βγάλεις μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη ταράτσα; Μπορείς να βάλεις εύκολα ένα 6μετρο ιστό, αλλά η πολεοδομία επιτρέπει μόνο μέχρι 4 μέτρα... Όλα εξαρτώνται από καλοθελητές γείτονες και πόσο χαμηλού προφίλ θα είναι το κεραιοσύστημα που θα βάλεις – μια πολυτέλεια που δεν την έχουν όσοι τους έχουν τυλίξει οι πολυκατοικίες των γειτόνων...

----------


## slapper

Acoul καλημέρα

θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω κάποιες φώτο και να τις ανεβάσω.Απο οσο έχω δει στο wind η μόνη ελπίδα είναι να συνδεθώ με σένα κάθως εχω κάποιο ανοιχτό χώρο προς τα εσένα απο όσο μπορώ να υπολογίσω αν και αυτα είναι λιγο μπακαλίστικα πού λέω  ::   :: .
Πάντος οπτική επαφή με εσένα δεν έχω με τίποτα προς το παρόν οπότε ειναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα φαντάζομαι αλλα θα το παλέψω οσο μπορώ.Αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματία στο wind είμαι ο #6886 και δές για το κένο που υπάρχει γύρω απο μένα.

Anyway θα ανεβάσω τις φώτο και ξαναμιλάμε.
Κάτι θα γίνει και με το έριμο παγκράτι...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Acoul λόγο διαβάσματος τις φωτό θα τίς βγάλω παρασκευή και θα τίς ανεβάσω

Δες λίγο το link όπως το δείχνει το wind και πές μου σε πρώτη φάση πως σου φένεται,αν και εμένα δεν μου φένεται ακατόρθωτο...  ::   ::   ::  (βέβαια χωρίς να το κατέχω το άθλημα)

----------


## acoul

Θα εξαρτηθεί από τις πολυκατοικίες γύρω σου. Ίσως με ένα ψηλό ιστό κάτι να γίνει... μιλάμε για κεραίες grid !!

----------


## slapper

Ok acoul 

Θα ανεβάσω τις φώτο για να εχεις καλύτερη είκονα,ούτος η αλλος μόνο πρός τα εσένα έχω ανοιχτό χώρο καθώς απο τίς αλλες πλευρές ειμαι foul στο τσιμέντο...  ::   ::   ::  

Ενοείται για grid κεραία αλλίως θα μας πέσει στο κεφάλι και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα περνάει και κόσμος απο κάτω...  ::   ::

----------


## metero

*awmn_Metero4183_AP*

Λειτουργεί AP με μια omni 6dbi και μοιράζει ip DHCP server 
Δεν έχω κάποιο ΒΒ αλλά συνδέομε στον 533, σύντομα ελπίζω να βγει και κάποιο ΒΒ υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για μακρινό ΒΒ

----------


## verano

> *awmn_Metero4183_AP*
> 
> Λειτουργεί AP με μια omni 6dbi και μοιράζει ip DHCP server 
> Δεν έχω κάποιο ΒΒ αλλά συνδέομε στον 533, σύντομα ελπίζω να βγει και κάποιο ΒΒ υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για μακρινό ΒΒ


Με ενδιαφέρει να βγάλουμε ζεύξη μεταξύ μας.

Δες το λινκ στην υπογραφή μου και επικοινώνησε αν το επιθυμείς.

Σύμφωνα με το WIND είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!
Σκάναρα "στα γρήγορα" με το διαχειριστικό του wrt54g με το οποίο
πέφτω στον acoul, αλλά δε σε "έπιασα", παρότι είστε σχεδόν στην ίδια
ευθεία.

Αν πάντως βγάλεις ζεύξη προς ΝΔ και γυρίσεις τη ζεύξη σου 
με έναν από τους John70-2-office ή ΕΕ σε ΒΒ
θα γίνει καλή εναλλακτική σύνδεσης Βορρά με Νότο.

----------


## metero

WI NOT 

Τώρα συνδέομαι στον 533 δυνατότητα και με john70 και με 913 μόνο να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον , σκοπεύω να βάλω τις επόμενες βδομάδες ένα mikrotik με δυο interfaces οπότε μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και ένα link , να πάρω μόνο και άλλη μια grid να βάλω

----------


## metero

Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε link δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή δυτικά και βόρεια μόνο

----------


## slapper

Ηρθάν και οι φώτο αν και η εικόνα μιλάει απο μόνη της.....  ::   ::   ::  

Ανέβασα και πίο πολλές στο wind εδώ βάζω κάποιες που εχει νόημα οπου κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.Acoul βάζω κυρίως αυτές που βλέπουν προς τα εσένα (βορειοανατολικά).Επίσης για τους παγκρατίωτες η τελευταία φώτο(4) είναι προς πλατέια βαρνάβα και έχει κάποιο "κενό" αν και απο το wind δέν έχω δεί κανέναν προς τα εκεί.Είδωμεν....

Αν οι φώτο δεν είναι καλές πέστε μου να ανεβάσω καμια άλλη....
Ε να είχαμε μια μπουλντόζα όπως έλεγε και ο tarantula κάποτε  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Παιδία τι είδε κανεις τις φώτο?Σκέτη απογοήτευση...

Κανένας παγκρατίωτης εθελόντης για scan????Αμα δέν κάνω το scan πάντως δέν θα ηρεμήσω.....η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία  ::   ::   :: 

Για το παγκράτι ρε γαμώτο.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα, αλλά μπορείς να ελπίζεις, αν καταφέρεις να στήσεις τίποτε στην ταράτσα της διπλανής σου πολυκατοικίας... (πες τους κανένα παραμύθι για τη νέα ψηφιακή τηλεόραση που θέλει καλύτερο σήμα, κλπ. κλπ. μήπως κι μπορέσεις να έχεις πρόσβαση)

----------


## acoul

Το θέμα είναι πόσο διάθεση και επιμονή έχεις. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις όσους έστησαν ένα πύργο τι χρειάζεται. Με 7-9 μέτρα ιστό / πύργο μπορείς να δεις αρκετά καλά κέντρο και απέναντι ... Θα κανονίσουμε να περάσω κάποια στιγμή να δούμε πιθανές λύσεις. Και ο katsaros_m ήταν στην ίδια κατάσταση με εσένα αλλά έβαλε 2-3 δορυφορικές σε κάτι γειτόνισες και του δώσαν το κλειδί της διπλανής - ψηλής ταράτσας !! Το κλειδί της υπόθεσης είναι οι καλές σχέσεις με τους γείτονες !!

----------


## slapper

οκ θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω καμία επαφή πάλι με τον διαχειριστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας μπάς και είναι πιό χαλαρός τώρα με το θέμα ή μήπως έχει αλλάξει και είναι κάποιος καλύτερος.Θά πάω να τους πώ καμία μούφα για την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα της ΕΡΤ γιατι αμα τους πω τίποτε για δύκτια και τέτοια θα νομίζουν οτι θα σηκώσω κανα πύργο κινητής τηλέφωνιας...  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντος θά ήθελα μια συνάντηση στην ταράτσα μου για να δούμε τα πράγματα καλύτερα..  ::   ::  
Κερνάω καφέδακι και γλυκό του κουταλιού...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Κερνάω καφέδακι και γλυκό του κουταλιού...


Εεε τότε να περάσουμε σήμερα, μετά τις 15:00 με katsaros_m !! Αυτό το γλυκάκι του κουταλιού πρέπει να το τιμήσουμε !!

----------


## slapper

οκ σας περιμένω!!!!!
Τα υπόλοιπα στα στέλνω στο pm.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan που έγινε σήμερα με kismet, senao & 19dbi panel: 



> 1: * -63 awmn_616-413 00:40:96:34:28:E2 infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -75 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 infrastructure Channel:2
> 3: * -77 AWMN-1552AP 00:09:5B:74:AE:B3 infrastructure Channel:4
> 4: * -78 AWMN_736_GRGS 00:40:96:352:69 infrasawmn-913tructure Channel:1
> 5: * -80 awmn-4002 00:0F:66:C8:94:0B infrastructure Channel:8
> 6: * -83 awmn-516 00:12:17:49:A7:11 probe Channel:0
> 7: * -86 Awmn646 00:40:05:31A5 infrastructure Channel:1
> 8: * -86 awmn-913 00:0B:6B:37:33:E7 infrastructure Channel:4
> 9: * -91 awmn-3929-special 00:0F:66:C8:91:62 infrastructure Channel:4
> ...


Συνδεθήκαμε στο awmn-3298, πήραμε IP και κάναμε traceroute στο AWMN !! Το καφεδάκι καλό, η παρέα ακόμη καλύτερη και η λεμονιά στην είσοδο όλα τα λεφτά !! Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το awmn-913 που πλέον δεν λείπει από κανένα scan - υλοποίηση αερόστατο ΤΜ ngia !!

----------


## slapper

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον acoul και katsaro_m για την βοήθεια!!!!!!
Kαι εκει που έλεγα οτι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα....  ::   ::   ::  

Οποτε ξεκινάει το στήσιμο σιγά σιγά...  ::   ::

----------


## nkar

Slapper
Ισως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει μεταξύ μας αν το παράθυρο 
που έχεις είναι στο σωστό σημείο.
Για δες το wind

----------


## slapper

Κοιταξα στο wind αλλα μου βγάζει δυο nkar.Είσαι Δήμο Ζωγράφου
ή Δήμο Υμηττού?.
Αν και απο οτι είδα είμαστε μακριά.Οπττικη επαφή λόγο του οτι είμαι μονοκατοικία έχω προς acoul (οπου και θά συνδεθώ-απο την αλλη βδομάδα ξεκινάει το στήσιμο) και γενικα προς εκείνη την περιοχή και λίγο προς πλατεία βάρναβα.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει δες και στο wind προς Anticlimatix οπου θά συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας μπας και έχεις καλύτερη οπτική επαφή..  ::   ::

----------


## nkar

Ζωγράφου

Χμμ
Τώρα είδα οτι υπάρχει και σωσίας!

Απλά έχει κεφαλαία γράμματα.
Ίσως πρέπει να πούμε στα παιδιά που έφτιαξαν 
το wind να μη σε αφήνει να βάζεις το ίδιο όνομα με κάποιον
ήδη υπάρχοντα όταν γράφεσαι

----------


## slapper

χεχε 
εχεις δίκιο πρέπει να μην υπάρχουν διπλα ονόματα..

----------

